# New tags not sticking well



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone else noticed this? I found last year and this year my tags don't stick well in the cold.

Seems like they changed the material the tag is on last year. Anyway they feel more silky and when it is a cold morning the adhesive is very weak I think.


----------

